# Five years ago today



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

My beloved Jiskefet died exactly 5 years ago.
I will never have another cat like him, he was my little angel.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

He is waiting for you. I know that you 2 will meet again.


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

I know.
He has been looking out for me ever since he died, he even selected the cat to take his place.
Not to replace him, 'cause no cat ever could, but he found me a cat who desperately needed a home and lots of tlc, and who could comfort me in my grief.
Jiskefet will for ever live in our hearts, till we meet again.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh, I love the picture! He looked like a wonderful little boy.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! He seems to be a wonderful cat.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He was lovely. He wi;l always live in your heart and someday you will meet again.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

What a beautiful boy he was.


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

He was absolutely adorable, especially those ears! I can see he was a well loved kitty and he must have had a good life with you.


----------

